# I've been getting into Youtube lately .



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2020)

Joined up finally . Never knew just how much was on there .  I guess all this stuff isn't classified any longer , but this launcher was the last prototype I worked on before leaving AAI . We designed many drones over the years , Pioneer , Shadow , etc along with different launch and recovery systems . That accumulator system on the trailer was designed and built from paper napkin prints  in 1999 . That gimble for the FLIR camera system is 15-5 SS with carbon fiber layed over on it . I posted a thread years back on that job . I made 10 of those on the Makino cnc lathe a Lagun FTV 3 mill . That chunk weighed in at over 125 lbs when starting , and finished up at 4 lbs . They then shipped it out to productionon the Matsuura cnc mills .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2020)

This is 1/4 mile from my property . I actually liked and subscribed to his channel . Hard to believe I can see my neighbors from 368 miles away !


----------



## darkzero (Jan 5, 2020)

We cut the cord yrs ago. YT is my main form of TV entertainment, I watch various YT shows as well as lots of machining, automotive, & maker related stuff. Much better than the crap that played on cable TV. Then again there's a lot of crap on YT too but at least I get the choice of not having to watch none of it. Great cause it's on demand (watch whenever I want) & no commercials/ads. I use a 3rd party YT TV app on my Fire TV to watch on my TV.

Only streaming service I pay for is Motor Trend On Demand. I also have Amazon Prime Video, Disney+, & Netflix but I'm not paying for those subscriptions.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm looking for a video of my buddy sinking a RPV boat in the Potomac River years back . They may not have published that .  They were some fun days back then . I'm starting to dislike cable myself , more commercials than content , and the $$$ keeps rising .


----------



## darkzero (Jan 5, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> and the $$$ keeps rising



That's why we cut the cable. When Spectrum took over Time Warner they raised the prices. They don't care if you've been a long time customer, no discount for you but for new subscribers yes. We cut their landline phone service too & switched to something else, only kept the cable internet.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2020)

Believe me , if I had my way , I'd cut everything ! ( along with everything else )  I do like the weather channel though , it puts me to sleep in a minute or less .


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 5, 2020)

We’re a no-cable house. 
YT and AppleTV fill our screen entertainment needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 5, 2020)

No cable here. I would do a write up on my last phone call with Comcast/Xfinity but I'd have to ban myself from the site for foul language. 

But I did say something along the lines of - "if I could use a technology starting tomorrow to sink the Sith Lords running your terrible exploitive dark side marketing company I would do it without hesitation."

The sad part is that II think Comcast owns or at least has a large stake in some of the big names.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 5, 2020)

I haven't had cable since the early 90's. I also love YT for the most part but some of the channels now have as many commercials as cable  When we moved over here the only net was Comcast and I hadn't been on cable for so long and they had a couple of months free so why not. Soon as the deal was over I went to just cable net and they kept hounding me. So after getting a tech issue squared away they asked me why I don't have tv and I said because it's million channels of nothing and 70% ads. And it was almost 2x more than they quoted me! They said the cost over run was all "surcharges" (want to make you blood boil look into that!) and I could go with ad free tv, but you have to pay for it! No thanks. Of course now Google seems poised to completely screw up YT so maybe the content providers will unionize and get some leverage or maybe find a way to "disrupt" YT's strangle hold. Living the Chinese curse big time!


----------



## kb58 (Jan 5, 2020)

We cut the cable TV cord in 2001, mostly to save money, but also because we didn't watch much. Of course, the cable people keep increasing the cost of internet access, which is now more than what we originally paid for both.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2020)

i watch more YT than anything else
i have not cut the cord, but i really should- Internet and cable for $200 a month seems like gang r@pe


here are a few of my favorite channels, there are many more, but these could keep you busy for a couple weeks of binge watching

there is a guy, goes by the handle Primitive Technology








						Primitive Technology
					

Primitive technology is a hobby where you build things in the wild completely from scratch using no modern tools or materials. These are the strict rules: If...




					www.youtube.com
				



he does the most amazing (primitive living) things, by hand- i got hooked as soon as i saw his channel

another guy is Steffan Gottswinter








						Stefan Gotteswinter
					

Manual and cnc machining, a lot of miniature machining, some minor fabrication work and a lot of shopmade tools. Working as a machinist in a prototyping shop...




					www.youtube.com
				



he exists on another plane of reality where everything is sub micron

Robin Renzetti








						ROBRENZ
					

Sharing my adventures in machining and engineering. I am "robinrenzetti" on Instagram where i have lots of similar content.




					www.youtube.com
				



his level of precision and intelligence astounds my pee little brain

Trobjorn Ahman is a gifted blacksmith








						Torbjörn Åhman
					

Hi, I'm Torbjörn Åhman. I make videos to share my creations and inspire other people to create. If you like what I do you can support me on Patreon - https:/...




					www.youtube.com
				



he never fails to inspire


YT is great!!!!


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for the tips on primitive and Ahman Doc, I'll check them out. A guy who straddles the place between blacksmith and sheetmetal is Jere Kirkpatrick on YT. He's also a guy after my own heart taking HF stuff and fixing and improving them.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 5, 2020)

Smarter Every Day and Smarter Every Day 2









						SmarterEveryDay
					

I explore the world using science. That's pretty much all there is to it. Watch 2 videos. If you learn something AWESOME, please subscribe if you feel like I...




					m.youtube.com


----------



## darkzero (Jan 5, 2020)

This Old Tony is my absolute favorite for machining related channels. He makes great videos with his mild sense of humor, dad jokes, "magic", & time travel that makes good entertainment that's machining related. I'm subscribed to a lot of YT channels but there's only 2 that I have notifications turned on for, ToT & Bad Obsession Motorsport.

ToT: "Dead nuts... or for you metric guys, spot on".


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 5, 2020)

ToT is a hoot and passes along some good ideas at the same time. I blame him for giving me the bug to start machining. My wife will never forgive him.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2020)

We cut it (7) years ago. Mostly YouTube these days. Also have NetFlix but that's been deteriorating lately.
I signed up for the (30) day trail of Amazon Prime before the oral surgery, found a couple of movies but really haven't found much else to enjoy.
Mostly viewing YT while recuperating, mainly machining stuff which is just adding to my 'Wanna-Do' list.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 6, 2020)

Never really liked TV, even as a child. A good friend had one of the first color TVs in the state. I would sneak out on Saturdays to his house to watch cartoons in color. Other than that, my Pop wouldn't allow it unless he was watching, which was seldom. During my military time, months were spent at sea with no broadcasting station on board a small ship. And following, I spent so much time on "walkabout" and the saddle of a motorcycle that TV was a very low concern. 

Even years later, working on fiber optics when the rural telephone companies were challenging large "networks", there was never time to sit and relax in front of the "one eyed babysitter". The only time I have for TV is since I retired. And having spent most of my life without, feel no desire to do so now. I prowl the internet now and just recently discovered YouTube. Fascinating stuff there. Wife (10 yrs junior) _just has_ to have a TV on all the time. So I tolerate it, in the other room. She likes to watch her race car stuff on weekends. Just noise most of the rest of the time.

I justify it because of the fast internet service. The cost here of TV over just an internet connection is so low that it keeps the household tranquil for the most part. I spent a good portion of my "sit down" time at a computer. When I was forced into an "up to date" computer, I started using the internet a lot more. That's where I spend much of my time now since I have been forced into sit down time. But the TV is for the birds, I don't much care for it's programming. And I understood that cable TV would eliminate most advertisements. They missed the call there, for sure.

.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 6, 2020)

Bi11 I can relate and my X was how you wife is. Her folks were so bad they each had their own tv going 24/7 in the same room! Drove me crazy until I got into computers and then the net came along. My present SO hates tv more than I do and we do binges periodically when there is something good on Netflix. That's the confusing thing about this I need the cable for net and roku but don't get tv. Chronic tv watchers it seems to be like incense to them, just in the air around them and on all the time. Makes me super grouchy and I realized it's because it's all drama all the time including the commercials. Sadly my 90yrld dad has sunk into tv twilight with constant reruns of Gunsmoke etc. I'll know I'm ready for home when I go the tv veg route.


----------



## graham-xrf (Jan 6, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> I haven't had cable since the early 90's. I also love YT for the most part but some of the channels now have as many commercials as cable


I have seen posts about folk who are OK with YouTube except for the video they are enjoying getting messed up with the commercials, but this is something I have never experienced. I have yet to see a single commercial of any kind included in a YouTube video. Maybe it is because I am using a FireFox Browser with uBlock Origin and a configured  NoScript in the Add-On Extensions.

Then, if you get any crap from YT not delivering to your region, there is always www.hooktube.com where you replace the "you" with "hook" in the URL.

You can always resort to https://www.invidio.us/

You can experiment with a variant of the Chromium browser called "Brave". Note that is "Chromium", the open source variant of Google's "Chrome", which is a Google profiling nightmare! Read on Wikipedia before you play. You can browse with full control over how much you are the product. If you use "Edge" or "Bing"you are lost!

Finally, if you are a Windows 10 user, there are about 15 (or so) things, some of them really creepy, that you should turn off if you don't want to become an advertisements target. Even if you turn them off, it is an act of trust to believe they are really turned off. Now, I think pretty much all of the Microsoft apps that you did not install yourself are actually advertisements.

Maybe it is just the nature of me, but I do not believe there was ever an advertisement I encountered in my entire life that I did not actively seek out myself, and then act upon. All the rest, no matter how worthy, were wasted on me! They got zapped, dumped, avoided, or configured into oblivion! I do look at advertisements and "reviews", and eBay, and search Amazon, etc. but only because I actively want to, and never as a _quid pro quo_ for some media thing I am interested in viewing.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2020)

All depends on the make/model of your device.
I use Roku, PC (Win7Pro), & Android devices.
The multiple ads show up frequently on a couple of the android devices, like an ad every 10-15mins on a longer documentary type video.
On the Roku it's usually just an ad at the beginning that you can skip after (5) secs or so.
On the PC I use Opera & Brave so they're pretty blocked off the bat.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 14, 2020)

OK, can someone bring me up to speed here - I missed something on AVE's.
I watch AVE off and on, bounce around among his various videos. 
Have to watch after Honey dozes off and I go to earbuds.
When/how did he score a Haas Machining Center?
Last I had seen he had some ol' Mazak.
Last night I watched a couple and he has this tricked out Haas going.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 15, 2020)

middle.road said:


> OK, can someone bring me up to speed here - I missed something on AVE's.
> I watch AVE off and on, bounce around among his various videos.
> Have to watch after Honey dozes off and I go to earbuds.
> When/how did he score a Haas Machining Center?
> ...



Yep, Town Pump CNC. He went all out. His idea was that followers can submit plans/ideas "to make cool shiet" & they could make some money or whatever. Not at his home shop. Looks like he got a new shop to go with it. As far as how, who knows, many things about Chris we don't know, heck we don't even know what his face looks like & probably never will. Fine by me. Glad he gets to play with his ideas on the Haas now instead of his clapped out BP. Haha


----------



## middle.road (Feb 15, 2020)

Guess I should start watching Creators in sequence instead of going with YT 'suggestions'.   



darkzero said:


> Yep, Town Pump CNC. He went all out. His idea was that followers can submit plans/ideas "to make cool shiet" & they could make some money or whatever. Not at his home shop. Looks like he got a new shop to go with it. As far as how, who knows, many things about Chris we don't know, heck we don't even know what his face looks like & probably never will. Fine by me. Glad he gets to play with his ideas on the Haas now instead of his clapped out BP. Haha


----------

